# Bela Lugosi, 1940



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

Bela Lugosi concocts a 'Dracula' for Majorie Neaver who it promptly scares to death. The movie stars were spotted at the Hurricane Club in New York back in 1940. via

View attachment 370521


----------

